# Trimming hooves???



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

Any tips on hoof trimming? I feel comfortable trimming the brown part which I believe would be the nail. But not quite sure on the rest. Maybe as mine get older i will see what the book that came with my kit is talking about. Also it has been raining a lot in my area. Is it best to wait for some dry days it do it now? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I suggest that you just get out there and give it a try. Follow the descriptions of your instructions. Look carefully at the growth lines of the hooves. You want to follow the growth lines an you will most likely have to take off more toe than heel. The soft part in the middle is trimable too, just go slowly and watch for it to get pink. If it gets pink you are getting close to the blood supply and it is time to stop until next time. I use trimmers and a rasp. I like to trim the hoof as much as i can with the trimmers and then use a rasp to smooth even and make minor adjustments. Just remember to trim on a hard flat surface, put the foot down often and look at what you have done. It is hard to get both toes on the foot the same. As long as you only take off a little at a time and you have a pretty good idea what you are looking for you should be ok to give it a go! Good luck and keep,us posted!


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

Bleyfarm said:


> Any tips on hoof trimming? I feel comfortable trimming the brown part which I believe would be the nail. But not quite sure on the rest. Maybe as mine get older i will see what the book that came with my kit is talking about. Also it has been raining a lot in my area. Is it best to wait for some dry days it do it now? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


I was anxious about this too, until I watched 



 video.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you for posting that reggalce I found that video really informative. It's good to see a video because pictures don't show you how to cut.


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

Beginner here. I tried to trim my does hooves, with the help of my husband. In the video she is working on a well behaved goat compared to my goat. Star is 20 months old and I don't even know if she's had them trimmed before. She doesn't act like it. We got her 3 weeks ago. Even with my husband holding her she struggled and I was afraid of hurting her. She's strong for a Pygmy. I trimmed them a little but they are still a mess. 
I'm still waiting on my husband to build the goat stand. Perhaps that will make it easier because we can't do it until we can stop her from struggling.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That's a shame. I plan to fiddle with my goats as much as possible from a young age so they are easy to handle during that.
maybe with the stand give her some nice grain to keep her occupied and do it in short bursts so she doesnt get cranky


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

The funny thing is Star loves attention on her terms. She loves to be petted. But try to touch her belly or hooves she squirms away. Our other goat bolts. It's awful trying to catch her. I will never get another skittish goat again.
I am so stressed out about Betty Boop being pregnant and not letting us near her. What if she needs our help? I still have one more shot to give them too. We will be hands on with the kids. That's for sure! 
Thank you so much reggalce for posting the video though. It helps.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I got a skittish goat in Feb. She was pregnant then too. And I have another goat who hates her feet being touched. I find if they're distracted by food, then you can start fiddling with them. I'm also still new, and slow with things. So far, I can get 2 hooves done in the time it takes for my girl to eat before she gets annoyed. I just do the hind feet, then front the next meal (or vice versa). I'm not sure if that's ok or not, but I don't want to stress my girls out more than needed, or get kicked....


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you for the video! It was so much better than booklet! I did both if them today. My little buck did better than my doe. Which is weird because she is more friendly.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great vid, thank you!
The only thing is please wear leather glove on the hoof holding hand.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Great vid, thank you!
> The only thing is please wear leather glove on the hoof holding hand.


Why? I've never worn gloves and never heard too. The only time anyone has.said anything about gloves is.when I did some goats that had mud all over their feet... it was real messy!!!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> Why? I've never worn gloves and never heard too. The only time anyone has.said anything about gloves is.when I did some goats that had mud all over their feet... it was real messy!!!


Never have either. I'd like to know why though.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> Why? I've never worn gloves and never heard too. The only time anyone has.said anything about gloves is.when I did some goats that had mud all over their feet... it was real messy!!!


I was thinking and maybe it's precautionary so that we don't accidently cut ourselve withe the clippers if the goat freaks out all of a sudden. Maybe even so the sharp hoof doesn't cut us. Probably sanitary reasons too.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ooooo good video!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wearing a glove helps protect from a stab wound. Dont ask how I know this.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, and never put the goats hind foot between your thighs "just like a horse shoer" and flail away with a pocket knife when you are 11. I still have that scar


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I learned the hard way. I had her hoof in between my legs (I was sitting down) she kicked up ant the trimmers went right into my eyebrow. Any lower I probably would have lost an eye. I had a nice shiner for awhile I know have a milking stand, and I'm very careful now. Gloves are a good idea.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> I learned the hard way. I had her hoof in between my legs (I was sitting down) she kicked up ant the trimmers went right into my eyebrow. Any lower I probably would have lost an eye. I had a nice shiner for awhile I know have a milking stand, and I'm very careful now. Gloves are a good idea.


Ouch! That's realy scary! I've never had a scare like that before while cutting hooves! Ouch!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The lack of gloves made me cringe! I am forever cutting the glove- the one time I didn't wear one, the goat pulled and I took a huge chunk out of my finger!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> The lack of gloves made me cringe! I am forever cutting the glove- the one time I didn't wear one, the goat pulled and I took a huge chunk out of my finger!


I am going to purchase some gloves!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Owww guess I need to get some gloves.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

summerdreamer71 said:


> Ouch! That's realy scary! I've never had a scare like that before while cutting hooves! Ouch!


Honestly I just had a slight headache that evening, otherwise it was numb. Scared the crap out of me for sure though. I never do hooves when it's dark, and the go on the stanchion now, so I can see things better


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Honestly I just had a slight headache that evening, otherwise it was numb. Scared the crap out of me for sure though. I never do hooves when it's dark, and the go on the stanchion now, so I can see things better


I didn't really see the danger presented in clipping hooves. Ekk! I need to be more careful!


----------

